# Bottom Fed Vapor Flask



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

So for those who don't know, vapor flask have a 'squonker' in the pipeline which was announced on Plumes of Hazard.

So far I haven't been able to find any real info on the device and when we can expect it.

I thought we could use this thread as a place to share any news and chat about the device. 

In the meantime here are some pics from the announcement.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (23/1/15)

Ossim! 

Can you post the POH link please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/1/15)

Sneaking suspicion that this may be the year of the squonker! The regulated squonker it seems. Interesting times..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Ossim!
> 
> Can you post the POH link please


Here you go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

it does look good


----------



## Marzuq (23/1/15)

This is insane. Love it


----------



## kimbo (23/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> So for those who don't know, vapor flask have a 'squonker' I'm the pipeline which was announced on Plumes of Hazard.
> 
> So far I haven't been able to find any real info on the device and when we can expect it.
> 
> ...


ummmm how do you grip the bottle to unscrew it?


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

kimbo said:


> ummmm how do you grip the bottle to unscrew it?



Was wondering the same thing


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

mmmmmmmm tricky


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

I suspect the top comes off and the bottle pulls out with it. Then you change the bottle and slide it back in.


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Thanks so much @Yiannaki, you are a rock star 
My google fu has not yielded much so far, but I shall persist


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Hey guys.

If we can get 5 people here who are interested i can bring in 5 when they are available but pre-orders only will apply since you will be looking at +/- R4000 - R5000 per mod!

I know there already 3 people who are on board so if we get 5 or more then i will get them fyi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lee (24/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> If we can get 5 people here who are interested i can bring in 5 when they are available but pre-orders only will apply since you will be looking at +/- R4000 - R5000 per mod!
> 
> I know there already 3 people who are on board so if we get 5 or more then i will get them fyi


I want one, please. So count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

